# Ohio Open 2010 - June 5th, Columbus OH



## JBCM627 (May 4, 2010)

Competition Website: http://koii.cubingusa.com/ohio2010/
Registration costs $10 for the first event, and $1 per additional event. In an unhealthy attempt to get you to come, the venue has also been located near nearly-24-hour bacon.

We've opted for more events over more rounds, but time permitting we might be able to add another round or two.

Not on the WCA site yet, but hopefully will be soon...


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 4, 2010)

BACON
COMING


----------



## Cyrus C. (May 4, 2010)

NOOOOO! If this was any other date after that, I could go. I still have school, so I can't vacation there.


----------



## Feryll (May 4, 2010)

I might not be reading this correctly, but why is breakfast a main event at 7 PM?

Also, would it cost an extra dollar to compete in the 3x3 finals, or is that included with the 3x3 rounds? I can't believe I might actually make this one.


----------



## JBCM627 (May 4, 2010)

Feryll said:


> Also, would it cost an extra dollar to compete in the 3x3 finals, or is that included with the 3x3 rounds?


Pay is per event, not per round of event.



Cyrus C. said:


> NOOOOO! If this was any other date after that, I could go. I still have school, so I can't vacation there.


----------



## cincyaviation (May 4, 2010)

this makes 3 comps in 1 month for me


----------



## TheMachanga (May 4, 2010)

Crap. I have baseball. I might be able to miss though...>_>


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (May 4, 2010)

-.-

I'll be in California at that time.


----------



## Kian (May 4, 2010)

I couldn't resist the bacon.


----------



## puzzlemaster (May 4, 2010)

Why is it always an SAT date?!


----------



## cincyaviation (May 4, 2010)

1 round of 2x2, ugh, if i were a valuable person to have at a comp i would tell you to make it worth my while, but i'm not, so i'll just come anyway


----------



## Kian (May 5, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> 1 round of 2x2, ugh, if i were a valuable person to have at a comp i would tell you to make it worth my while, but i'm not, so i'll just come anyway



I DEMAND EIGHT ROUNDS OF FEET SOLVING


----------



## ShadenSmith (May 5, 2010)

Kian said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > 1 round of 2x2, ugh, if i were a valuable person to have at a comp i would tell you to make it worth my while, but i'm not, so i'll just come anyway
> ...



If by "valuable" you mean willing to pay us to change it, sure, that would work. Offer us enough and we'll hold anything you want.


----------



## Feryll (May 5, 2010)

Kian said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > 1 round of 2x2, ugh, if i were a valuable person to have at a comp i would tell you to make it worth my while, but i'm not, so i'll just come anyway
> ...



OR SIXTEEN ROUNDS OF ONE FOOT SOLVING!


----------



## cincyaviation (May 5, 2010)

ShadenSmith said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > cincyaviation said:
> ...



i mean "valuable" as in, liable to break a world record if i come, or being kian of course, who seems to not want me to do good at 2x2 because he is following me to comps


----------



## Kian (May 7, 2010)

So I think I'm gonna make this a nice vacation. I think I should hit up Cedar Point in Sandusky, the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame in Cleveland (and maybe cach an Indians game if they're playing) and the Pro Football Hall of Fame in Canton. Anything else in Ohio I should see?


----------



## JBCM627 (May 7, 2010)

Kian said:


> So I think I'm gonna make this a nice vacation. I think I should hit up Cedar Point in Sandusky, the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame in Cleveland (and maybe cach an Indians game if they're playing) and the Pro Football Hall of Fame in Canton. Anything else in Ohio I should see?


Cornfields.

I wonder if other people would be interested in going to Cedar's point on Sunday... although, Kings Island is about an hour closer.


----------



## Kian (May 7, 2010)

JBCM627 said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > So I think I'm gonna make this a nice vacation. I think I should hit up Cedar Point in Sandusky, the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame in Cleveland (and maybe cach an Indians game if they're playing) and the Pro Football Hall of Fame in Canton. Anything else in Ohio I should see?
> ...



I feel like I have to go to Cedar Point, I've heard so much about how awesome it is. I haven't been on a coaster in years, either. Sunday sounds good to me, and if I can convince Kyle to come with me he'll obviously be there.


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 7, 2010)

Kian said:


> JBCM627 said:
> 
> 
> > Kian said:
> ...



If you like roller coasters, the Top Thrill Dragster will definitely be worth the long* wait.

*VERY long.


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (May 7, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > JBCM627 said:
> ...




After Party at Cedar Point!


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 7, 2010)

That'd be cool.


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (May 7, 2010)

I wonder if somebody could solve a 3x3 on top thrill dragster??


----------



## JBCM627 (May 7, 2010)

Afterparty, no. Afterparty is eating Bacon. Afterafterparty, yes.

We'd need 15 people for the group discount.


----------



## youthedog4 (May 7, 2010)

Going to New York then.  And I think I heard that Cedar Point just got a new water coaster.


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 7, 2010)

Boxcarcrzy12 said:


> I wonder if somebody could solve a 3x3 on top thrill dragster??



...
Have you ever been on the Top Thrill Dragster?
It lasts for ~17 seconds, and you're going really fast.
MAYBE Faz can.
MAYBE.


----------



## Feryll (May 7, 2010)

Kian said:


> JBCM627 said:
> 
> 
> > Kian said:
> ...





Spoiler










Beat their record.


----------



## youthedog4 (May 7, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Boxcarcrzy12 said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if somebody could solve a 3x3 on top thrill dragster??
> ...



+ the fact that you are gonna be holding on for dear life.


----------



## TheMachanga (May 7, 2010)

I tried solving a cube on the edge of a cliff, and I freaked out and couldn't do it. Plus I was afraid of pops and my hands were sweaty.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 7, 2010)

I tried to solve a cube on the Racer at Kings Island once. I inspected as we went up the first hill and started solving as we went down. I got into the OLL towards the end of the ride and lost my place. It was so hard solving while trying to hold onto the cube so I wouldn't drop it. It's really scary - you constantly feel like the cube is going to slip out of your hands.

I kind of doubt we'll make it to the afterafterparty. It would be fun, but we probably won't be able to make it this time.


----------



## JBCM627 (May 7, 2010)

Alright. I would like to gauge interest for this - I'd hate for someone to buy tickets and end up being the only person going. So please wait to buy tickets until we know more about the level of interest. That being said, I won't be looking into group discount tickets because there is an even better deal online.

If you know *for sure* you will be able to go to Cedar's point and would like to, please fill this out:
http://koii.cubingusa.com/cedarspoint

(why did I stop making competition sites in drupal... note to self: switch back.)


----------



## anythingtwisty (May 7, 2010)

High chance that I will be attending this, need to talk to gears and Spencer and Ben to check out a carpool thing.


----------



## TeddyKGB (May 7, 2010)

Kian said:


> So I think I'm gonna make this a nice vacation. I think I should hit up Cedar Point in Sandusky, the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame in Cleveland (and maybe cach an Indians game if they're playing) and the Pro Football Hall of Fame in Canton. Anything else in Ohio I should see?



Those all sound like alot of fun, except for the indians game, cedar point is amazing i've been 40 or 50 times you have to go!!!


----------



## cincyaviation (May 7, 2010)

kings island has really old faulty roller coasters though


----------



## Carson (May 9, 2010)

I. HATE. COASTERS.


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (May 9, 2010)

Carson said:


> I. HATE. COASTERS.




BLASPHEMY!


----------



## TheMachanga (May 9, 2010)

6 hours is to far for me, I'm not going.


----------



## ShadenSmith (May 9, 2010)

Carson said:


> I. HATE. COASTERS.



Hold my hand.


----------



## Bryan (May 9, 2010)

Carson said:


> I. HATE. COASTERS.



They protect the coffee table.


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (May 9, 2010)

Im not 100% sure if I can go or not, I hope so, Cubing, AND cedar point, what a weekend


----------



## Carson (May 10, 2010)

Bryan said:


> Carson said:
> 
> 
> > I. HATE. COASTERS.
> ...



I so walked into that one.


----------



## Kian (May 10, 2010)

Carson said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > Carson said:
> ...



That must have hurt. Coffee tables are hard.


----------



## cincyaviation (May 10, 2010)

Kian said:


> Carson said:
> 
> 
> > Bryan said:
> ...


does this mean we need coasters for the coaster?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (May 10, 2010)

Or at least rubber padding around the edges, Seth.

Back to topic: I so hate you for having this on my cousin's wedding...it's only a 3 hour drive for me too.


----------



## cincyaviation (May 11, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Or at least rubber padding around the edges, Seth.
> 
> Back to topic: I so hate you for having this on my cousin's wedding...it's only a 3 hour drive for me too.


its on someone's wedding for me too, but i have no clue who's it is


----------



## Kian (May 14, 2010)

Looks like Kyle's attendance will be based on whether his June 1st Jury Duty results in him being put on a case. I would greatly prefer to not make the long trip alone.


----------



## JBCM627 (May 14, 2010)

Kian said:


> Looks like Kyle's attendance will be based on whether his June 1st Jury Duty results in him being put on a case. I would greatly prefer to not make the long trip alone.


I didn't know you could get jury duty while still in school...


----------



## Kian (May 14, 2010)

JBCM627 said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like Kyle's attendance will be based on whether his June 1st Jury Duty results in him being put on a case. I would greatly prefer to not make the long trip alone.
> ...



I guess you can. Kyle got it during the school year and had to ask for an extension until June 1st when he wouldn't be in school.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (May 14, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> I tried to solve a cube on the Racer at Kings Island once. I inspected as we went up the first hill and started solving as we went down. I got into the OLL towards the end of the ride and lost my place. It was so hard solving while trying to hold onto the cube so I wouldn't drop it. It's really scary - you constantly feel like the cube is going to slip out of your hands.(



I remember once on the Flight of Fear (I think they renamed it when KI when under some other company though) while the ride was going backwards, my glasses fell off and it slipped onto my hand. I know what you mean XD


----------



## masterofthebass (May 14, 2010)

Kian said:


> Looks like Kyle's attendance will be based on whether his June 1st Jury Duty results in him being put on a case. I would greatly prefer to not make the long trip alone.



you can pick me up!


----------



## JBCM627 (May 14, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like Kyle's attendance will be based on whether his June 1st Jury Duty results in him being put on a case. I would greatly prefer to not make the long trip alone.
> ...


Do it.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 14, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> I kind of doubt we'll make it to the afterafterparty. It would be fun, but we probably won't be able to make it this time.



We may have changed our minds about Cedar Point - I think we may make it after all.


----------



## Kian (May 14, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > I kind of doubt we'll make it to the afterafterparty. It would be fun, but we probably won't be able to make it this time.
> ...



 That'd be great!


----------



## jms_gears1 (May 14, 2010)

anythingtwisty said:


> High chance that I will be attending this, need to talk to gears and Spencer and Ben to check out a carpool thing.


Im really hoping i can go. I think that me and my girlfriend are supposed to be going up there for an open house sometime next month anway so this might work out perfectly

You should get on FB more often >:O


----------



## jms_gears1 (May 14, 2010)

... Nooooooooooo My girlfriends open house is on that day D:

I wanna go but but i wanna be there for her grahhh GF vs. Cubing lawl like its even a choice.


----------



## zster007 (May 16, 2010)

I'm going. It's going to be my first comp. But I probably won't make it to cedar point because i'm going the week after that. But if you have the chance to go to cedar point you definitely should. That place is amazing.


----------



## TeddyKGB (May 16, 2010)

If I come to this comp, will someone loan me a dollar?


----------



## Carson (May 16, 2010)

Facebook Event


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (May 17, 2010)

Anybdy know what the current Cedar Point attendance count is?


----------



## JBCM627 (May 17, 2010)

Boxcarcrzy12 said:


> Anybdy know what the current Cedar Point attendance count is?


The Hugheys (5) and Shaden (1) = 6. I might go, I'm not sure yet.

If we get 15 people, I'll order group tickets. This is preferable to the online deal, in case of rain.


----------



## Kian (May 17, 2010)

JBCM627 said:


> Boxcarcrzy12 said:
> 
> 
> > Anybdy know what the current Cedar Point attendance count is?
> ...



I'm in. I'll fill out the form. I won't know about Kyle until a few days before, as I mentioned.


----------



## JBCM627 (May 17, 2010)

Kian said:


> JBCM627 said:
> 
> 
> > Boxcarcrzy12 said:
> ...


I was halfway assuming you were in, but didn't want to speak for you


----------



## Mitch15 (May 17, 2010)

darn.... cubing and cedar point in one weekend, why does it have to be the weekend before finals? i might be able to come, but i need to look at my finals schedule and then figure it out, that would be awesome tho


----------



## JBCM627 (May 17, 2010)

Mitch15 said:


> darn.... cubing and cedar point in one weekend, why does it have to be the weekend before finals?


Yeah, I don't know if I'll be able to make it to Cedar's point because of that. I'm going to try and take the exams I have early...


----------



## ShadenSmith (May 17, 2010)

I'll go if Jim goes to hold my hand. I'm really not that concerned about going.


----------



## cincyaviation (May 17, 2010)

i would go to cedar point, but i don't really like (by that i mean absoloutely hate) roller coasters.
also, someone needs to do pyra on one of the water rides though


----------



## Kian (May 23, 2010)

My 6x6 is dead. I will have to withdraw from the event if I can't borrow one. Also considering withdrawing from Sq-1 because it's lame.


----------



## cincyaviation (May 24, 2010)

Kian said:


> My 6x6 is dead. I will have to withdraw from the event if I can't borrow one. Also considering withdrawing from Sq-1 because it's lame.



i have a white pillowed 6x6 that you might be able to borrow, don't exactly know how good it is compared to other's though


----------



## Blake4512 (May 26, 2010)

I'm going to this competition  It's my first comp


----------



## cincyaviation (May 26, 2010)

Blake4512 said:


> I'm going to this competition  It's my first comp



look forward to seeing you there, what are you competing in?


----------



## Feryll (May 26, 2010)

It's going to be my first comp, too. So excited!




(Silence)


----------



## cincyaviation (May 26, 2010)

Feryll said:


> It's going to be my first comp, too. So excited!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



your from michigan, so don't be offended if my dad comes and spits on you 
(completely kidding, he went to the U of minnesota for college)
that better be some good bacon...


----------



## JBCM627 (May 26, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Feryll said:
> 
> 
> > It's going to be my first comp, too. So excited!
> ...


So the other day I found out this amazing fact. Ohio and Michigan apparently went to war over Toledo once upon a time. Ohio won, of course.


----------



## Feryll (May 26, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Feryll said:
> 
> 
> > It's going to be my first comp, too. So excited!
> ...



I know they sell shirts personally bagging on Ohio state. I saw a kid wearing it and said "I'll wear that to the comp"


----------



## cincyaviation (May 26, 2010)

Do it, i dare you.


----------



## Kian (May 26, 2010)

Feryll said:


> It's going to be my first comp, too. So excited!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It will be my 22nd, but I'm still very excited!


----------



## TeddyKGB (May 26, 2010)

Blake4512 said:


> I'm going to this competition  It's my first comp





Feryll said:


> It's going to be my first comp, too. So excited!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm thinking about making it my first


JBCM627 said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > Feryll said:
> ...



They sure did but Michigan wound up getting the upper penninsula out of it.


----------



## Blake4512 (May 26, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Blake4512 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to this competition  It's my first comp
> ...



I'm competing in 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, and pyraminx


----------



## cincyaviation (May 28, 2010)

is there a time cutoff for any of the events?


----------



## JBCM627 (May 28, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> is there a time cutoff for any of the events?


10 minutes? Only 39 people signed up so far, so I'm hoping time won't be a big issue. If anything ends up needing to become a combined final event, it will be 5x5 or 6x6, and hopefully nothing too strict.


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (May 28, 2010)

JBCM627 said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > is there a time cutoff for any of the events?
> ...



10 minutes for all. Mk then I'm all set. Now if only you guys had 7x7


----------



## Dave Campbell (May 28, 2010)

Boxcarcrzy12 said:


> Now if only you guys had 7x7



I'd second that. In fact, i'd rather 7x7 than 6x6. But i gather Shaden is keen on the 6x6?


----------



## JBCM627 (May 28, 2010)

Dave Campbell said:


> Boxcarcrzy12 said:
> 
> 
> > Now if only you guys had 7x7
> ...



But 6x6 is so much shorter...  Well, if we have enough time, I'd add that before another round of 3x3.


----------



## ShadenSmith (May 28, 2010)

JBCM627 said:


> Dave Campbell said:
> 
> 
> > Boxcarcrzy12 said:
> ...



But 2x2 always comes first. Or BLD.


----------



## JBCM627 (May 28, 2010)

ShadenSmith said:


> JBCM627 said:
> 
> 
> > Dave Campbell said:
> ...



Mark my words, you'll see me holding 7x7 OH before a 2nd round of BLD. Ok, thats not actually true, but you get the point.


----------



## Kian (May 28, 2010)

Dave Campbell said:


> Boxcarcrzy12 said:
> 
> 
> > Now if only you guys had 7x7
> ...



I would too. If we have the time 7x7 would be nice .


----------



## Carson (May 28, 2010)

Perhaps I should work on trying to learn 6x6...


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 28, 2010)

JBCM627 said:


> ShadenSmith said:
> 
> 
> > JBCM627 said:
> ...



I can haz 7x7x7 OH BLD?


----------



## Dave Campbell (May 28, 2010)

JBCM627 said:


> But 6x6 is so much shorter...  Well, if we have enough time, I'd add that before another round of 3x3.



Well, normally i would not have thrown that out as i usually hate when people do that to my comps, but there were only three of us signed up for 6x6. It is shorter, i will concede, but maybe 2 or three minutes per solve on average. Times three solves, it is not a huge difference in the schedule. But to be clear, i don't expect both to be held. I was suggesting a switch.

Okay, okay, okay. I cannot lie to you guys. I have ulterior motives. My 6x6 is still broken, so i probably can't compete, but i have two 7x7. Haha.


----------



## cincyaviation (May 29, 2010)

ShadenSmith said:


> JBCM627 said:
> 
> 
> > Dave Campbell said:
> ...


must have moar 2x2....
dammit, my 1000th post was supposed to be calling pochmann a noob


----------



## ShadenSmith (May 29, 2010)

Dave Campbell said:


> Boxcarcrzy12 said:
> 
> 
> > Now if only you guys had 7x7
> ...



What makes you say that?


----------



## Kian (May 30, 2010)

Dave Campbell said:


> Okay, okay, okay. I cannot lie to you guys. I have ulterior motives. My 6x6 is still broken, so i probably can't compete, but i have two 7x7. Haha.



This is EXACTLY the same as my situation.


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (May 30, 2010)

I vote to remove Skewb, and Hold 7x7


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (May 30, 2010)

Kian said:


> Dave Campbell said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, okay, okay. I cannot lie to you guys. I have ulterior motives. My 6x6 is still broken, so i probably can't compete, but i have two 7x7. Haha.
> ...



I can let both of You guys use mine If you's like. Oh and here, I'd reccommend this-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qiPPFVjja0Q


----------



## radmin (May 30, 2010)

I'll have some stuff to trade/sell if it's allowed.

Matte finish vinyl stickers, F sized and regular
Small and large tubes of injectable silicone
Some cubes to trade sell
White A1, White CII, White FI, White FII , black alpha haiyan
White Eastsheen 2x2
Interested in Black Alpha 5 or Haiyan memory, black Edison


----------



## Feryll (May 30, 2010)

If anyone wants to use my barely broken in 6x6, they are welcome. I won't be competing in 6x6 though because I'm trash.



Boxcarcrzy12 said:


> I vote to remove Skewb, and Hold 7x7



Noes! I just got my skewb and am almost finished learning it  But I think it is a long shot due to the time frame, with 7x7 taking so much longer. But whatever, I'd like to see some fast 7x7ers in person.


----------



## JBCM627 (May 30, 2010)

radmin said:


> I'll have some stuff to trade/sell if it's allowed.


Trade all you like. There is a trading thread, though, where I've replied.


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (May 30, 2010)

Feryll said:


> If anyone wants to use my barely broken in 6x6, they are welcome. I won't be competing in 6x6 though because I'm trash.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If 7x7 were to take the place of skewb, than It wouldn't take much longer, half of the time 7x7 is only alotted an hour so it wouldn't make a big difference. And besides, Jim could probably just add 7x7 because it wouldn't be difficult to particiapate in all 3. I could do all 3 get my avgs, easy in 1 hour, and I'm pretty slow.


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (May 30, 2010)

Carson said:


> Perhaps I should work on trying to learn 6x6...



Just like a 4x4, accept the parity for PLL is a tad different


----------



## Carson (May 31, 2010)

Boxcarcrzy12 said:


> Carson said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps I should work on trying to learn 6x6...
> ...



I probably should have said, "Now I need to order a 6x6"


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (May 31, 2010)

Carson said:


> Boxcarcrzy12 said:
> 
> 
> > Carson said:
> ...



then you've got to mod it. Good luck


----------



## ShadenSmith (May 31, 2010)

Boxcarcrzy12 said:


> I vote to remove Skewb, and Hold 7x7



This isn't exactly a democracy.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (May 31, 2010)

ShadenSmith said:


> Boxcarcrzy12 said:
> 
> 
> > I vote to remove Skewb, and Hold 7x7
> ...



Aw, can't it be? I vote for 2 rounds of Pyraminx and Clock, and best of 2 for Fewest Moves, and 3 rounds of 3x3 and 2x2.

I also vote that the competition be moved to Rutgers, so I can go.

Also I vote for 2 rounds of magic and master magic, where the second round is best-of-1 for each. Actually that could be fun.


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (May 31, 2010)

Tim Reynolds said:


> ShadenSmith said:
> 
> 
> > Boxcarcrzy12 said:
> ...



I second this motion.


----------



## Blake4512 (May 31, 2010)

radmin said:


> I'll have some stuff to trade/sell if it's allowed.
> 
> Matte finish vinyl stickers, F sized and regular
> Small and large tubes of injectable silicone
> ...



I'd be willing to trade/buy the F stickers, my F II stickers are starting to fade to white on some stickers


----------



## Kian (May 31, 2010)

Tim Reynolds said:


> ShadenSmith said:
> 
> 
> > Boxcarcrzy12 said:
> ...



This seems reasonable enough. Can't argue with that.


----------



## ShadenSmith (May 31, 2010)

Kian said:


> Tim Reynolds said:
> 
> 
> > ShadenSmith said:
> ...



Motion considered.


----------



## cincyaviation (May 31, 2010)

ShadenSmith said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > Tim Reynolds said:
> ...


Is this like an office meeting then?


----------



## Bryan (May 31, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> ShadenSmith said:
> 
> 
> > Kian said:
> ...



Robert's Rules of Order I'm guessing.....


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (May 31, 2010)

Is there going to be another mystery event this year?


----------



## Carson (Jun 1, 2010)

Boxcarcrzy12 said:


> Is there going to be another mystery event this year?



If we told you, it wouldn't be a mystery.


----------



## blah (Jun 1, 2010)

Carson said:


> Boxcarcrzy12 said:
> 
> 
> > Is there going to be another mystery event this year?
> ...



So kicking me in the nuts _wasn't_ the mystery event?


----------



## Carson (Jun 1, 2010)

blah said:


> Carson said:
> 
> 
> > Boxcarcrzy12 said:
> ...


Nope, purely recreational.


----------



## Kian (Jun 1, 2010)

Kyle is now also definitely coming and is in for Cedar Point, of course.


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (Jun 1, 2010)

Carson said:


> Boxcarcrzy12 said:
> 
> 
> > Is there going to be another mystery event this year?
> ...



Didnt ask what it was, lol but w.e I guess we'll just have to find out....


----------



## Blake4512 (Jun 2, 2010)

Does anyone have stickers to sell at this comp, my stickers are really bad


----------



## zster007 (Jun 2, 2010)

Hey guys, ummm so if anybody has an extra center piece for a 7x7 i wouldn't mind taking it as I've lost one of mine.


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (Jun 2, 2010)

zster007 said:


> Hey guys, ummm so if anybody has an extra center piece for a 7x7 i wouldn't mind taking it as I've lost one of mine.



What colors your 7x7?


----------



## zster007 (Jun 2, 2010)

White.


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (Jun 2, 2010)

zster007 said:


> White.



Ive got 1 extra $3 if that'll work for you.


----------



## Carson (Jun 2, 2010)

Blake4512 said:


> Does anyone have stickers to sell at this comp, my stickers are really bad



I'm sure Shaden will be selling KOII stickers.


----------



## zster007 (Jun 2, 2010)

Boxcarcrzy12 said:


> zster007 said:
> 
> 
> > White.
> ...



Hey, nevermind I just found the piece. Thanks for the help though.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jun 2, 2010)

3 days, less actually, can't wait, need to succeed at BLD very fast so i can compete in it...


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (Jun 3, 2010)

Im bad at BLD I get all of it, but I always orient pieces but not permute. This is from screwing up set up moves, or stupid little crap like that.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 3, 2010)

Leaving at 4am Saturday d:


----------



## Feryll (Jun 3, 2010)

Leaving 4 pm friday d:


----------



## cincyaviation (Jun 3, 2010)

noobs
LRN2LIVECLOSER
leaving 7 AM saturday


----------



## Blake4512 (Jun 3, 2010)

Feryll said:


> Leaving 4 pm friday d:



Same here at least there's a pool at my hotel and i'll have a lot of time to practice


----------



## Feryll (Jun 3, 2010)

Blake4512 said:


> Feryll said:
> 
> 
> > Leaving 4 pm friday d:
> ...



Mine too. What hotel?


----------



## JBCM627 (Jun 3, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> noobs
> LRN2LIVECLOSER
> leaving 7 AM saturday


I'm leaving at 8:30.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jun 4, 2010)

JBCM627 said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > noobs
> ...



fat lard
maybe I'll actually interact at this one


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 4, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> maybe I'll actually interact at this one


IMHO, meeting other cubers at competitions is the best part by far. I would encourage you to just sit down at a table of cubers and introduce yourself, it's not like they won't accept you.


----------



## Blake4512 (Jun 4, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > maybe I'll actually interact at this one
> ...



Yeah, i'm going to do that too


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (Jun 4, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Leaving at 4am Saturday d:



We are too, were going down the night before, but this is $70 cheaper. More spending money ;D


----------



## cincyaviation (Jun 4, 2010)

Blake4512 said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > cincyaviation said:
> ...



My last competition i brought 3 friends so i just kinda sat with them, i'm going to be a little less introverted this time


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jun 4, 2010)

I hear the Mertens Motel is pretty hip.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jun 4, 2010)

dang it, no one told me kyle was good at 2x2, i guess i'll just step it up a notch


----------



## cincyaviation (Jun 4, 2010)

ShadenSmith said:


> I hear the Mertens Motel is pretty hip.



just like the Hug-Hey Hotel?


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jun 4, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> ShadenSmith said:
> 
> 
> > I hear the Mertens Motel is pretty hip.
> ...



I'm familiar with both of them. They're quite nice.


----------



## Feryll (Jun 4, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Blake4512 said:
> 
> 
> > nlCuber22 said:
> ...


I could have sworn you said bought.

And what if I talk to some people, tell them I'm around 20 seconds, they thumbs down me, and they continue talking?


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (Jun 4, 2010)

Has anyone got a White square-1 I can use, mines having issues, and isnt going to be great saturday


----------



## JBCM627 (Jun 4, 2010)

Boxcarcrzy12 said:


> Has anyone got a White square-1 I can use, mines having issues, and isnt going to be great saturday


Yes. Mine needs lube though.


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (Jun 4, 2010)

JBCM627 said:


> Boxcarcrzy12 said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone got a White square-1 I can use, mines having issues, and isnt going to be great saturday
> ...



No biggie to me, are you out, would you like me to bring mine?


----------



## JBCM627 (Jun 4, 2010)

Boxcarcrzy12 said:


> JBCM627 said:
> 
> 
> > Boxcarcrzy12 said:
> ...



I've got a bottle somewhere, but I can't find it. So yeah you should bring yours I guess.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 4, 2010)

ShadenSmith said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > ShadenSmith said:
> ...



The only catch is, you're not allowed to actually sleep in them.  (You have to stay up all night for no good reason.)

We'll be leaving at 5:30 AM Saturday morning.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 4, 2010)

Change of plans. 6 AM Saturday morning. Gives me more time to sleep.


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (Jun 4, 2010)

were leaving at 4 am, I'll sleep in the car, and my mom will crash in the car there if shes tired.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jun 4, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> ShadenSmith said:
> 
> 
> > cincyaviation said:
> ...



Fixed.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jun 4, 2010)

i like to think of this as a skirmish before the lexington battle of the 2x2


----------



## anythingtwisty (Jun 5, 2010)

Can't wait to see everyone again and meet some new people! I haven't posted much at all for the past several months because of school/track/music, but I did do some decent pyra averages today in hopes of winning or at least placing (no Ryan or Dan, so I'm lucky there). For first timers, just be generally outgoing-people are VERY friendly at cubing comps. I'll be the guy with the super-loose cubes, so if you happen to talk to a guy named Sam from Indianapolis and try a cube out of his backpack, you were warned. Good luck everyone!


----------



## cincyaviation (Jun 5, 2010)

anythingtwisty said:


> Can't wait to see everyone again and meet some new people! I haven't posted much at all for the past several months because of school/track/music, but I did do some decent pyra averages today in hopes of winning or at least placing (no Ryan or Dan, so I'm lucky there). For first timers, just be generally outgoing-people are VERY friendly at cubing comps. I'll be the guy with the super-loose cubes, so if you happen to talk to a guy named Sam from Indianapolis and try a cube out of his backpack, you were warned. Good luck everyone!



look forward to seeing you there (and beating you at 3x3 )


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (Jun 5, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> anythingtwisty said:
> 
> 
> > Can't wait to see everyone again and meet some new people! I haven't posted much at all for the past several months because of school/track/music, but I did do some decent pyra averages today in hopes of winning or at least placing (no Ryan or Dan, so I'm lucky there). For first timers, just be generally outgoing-people are VERY friendly at cubing comps. I'll be the guy with the super-loose cubes, so if you happen to talk to a guy named Sam from Indianapolis and try a cube out of his backpack, you were warned. Good luck everyone!
> ...



look foreward to beat you in magic. haha, only thing ive got a chance in, see you all tommorow.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 5, 2010)

See you guys in a few hours. I'm leaving in a few minutes.
First solve of the day for me (at 5:30 AM) was 13.06, maybe that's a good sign? p)


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm so jealous of you guys. I hope you all have fun. My first competition was a lot of fun.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jun 5, 2010)

anythingtwisty said:


> Can't wait to see everyone again and meet some new people! I haven't posted much at all for the past several months because of school/track/music, but I did do some decent pyra averages today in hopes of winning or at least placing (no Ryan or Dan, so I'm lucky there). For first timers, just be generally outgoing-people are VERY friendly at cubing comps. I'll be the guy with the super-loose cubes, so if you happen to talk to a guy named Sam from Indianapolis and try a cube out of his backpack, you were warned. Good luck everyone!



yea... If you look at his cubes wrong they explode, not pop, explode


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jun 5, 2010)

Congrats to Kian for at last achieving a sub-Bob average of 15.83!


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 5, 2010)

Mike Hughey: 10/10 MBLD
Chester Lian: 15/17 MBLD
cincyaviation won 2x2 with a 4.7 avg
I got a 13.55 (cool) single and 16.92 average (ew) in the first round. Counting 15 in 2x2 :3


----------



## Carson (Jun 5, 2010)

Btw, live results:
http://koii.cubingusa.com/lib/results/ohio2010/#0


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 5, 2010)

Carson said:


> Btw, live results:
> http://koii.cubingusa.com/lib/results/ohio2010/#0



Thanks.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 5, 2010)

Damnnnn Chester's multi BLD. I thought he wanted to go for 16 cubes..

Great job anyway!


----------



## JackJ (Jun 5, 2010)

Jesus Cincy. I'm gonna have to practice 2x2 a lot now to get sub you consistently by MN Open.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jun 6, 2010)

JackJ said:


> Jesus Cincy. I'm gonna have to practice 2x2 a lot now to get sub you consistently by MN Open.




Did you know?
-I won 2x2?
-I got a sub 20 avg in 3x3?
-I broke my PB 3 times in 5x5, one time by over a minute?
-Nlcuber is shorter than i thought and calls me sinky?
-I interacted?
-Fake and gay?
-Because i have a obligation to Jim to say this, Shaden got pwned in 2x2?
-Pillowed 6x6's are cool?
-It was empty?
-I never actually found the bacon place?
-Cool 30th anniversary Rubik's bags?
-Joel forgot 2 cubes?
-I didn't realize who the one guy from Cincinnati was on here until i got home?
-Multi Pwned?
-Mike pwned at skewb?
-Chester and Kian had less than memorable clock times?
-I judged lots of people?
-It was my first time judgine?
-Camo pwns?
-I forget a lot of people on here are short and younger than me?
-The canadian won 3x3?
-Dan didn't win everything because he wasn't there?
-I traded one thing?
-"Just a drop" of silicone does not apply to A3f's?
-My mini QJ misaligned while being scrambled?
-I got 5th in pyra?
-I beat anythingtwisty in pyra?
-I don't like pyra?
this is long enough


----------



## I_love_cubes (Jun 6, 2010)

Did you know?
I should have won sq 1 but dnf'ed my avg?
I got a 17 sq 1 single
Ben Wichser likes clocks?
I won 4x4?
I lost the Mmagic 3rd place by .04?
Chester borrowed,learned,solved, and broke the Malaysian NR for Mmagic within 5 minutes?
thats all i remember


----------



## cincyaviation (Jun 6, 2010)

that malaysian record must have been pretty slow...


----------



## I_love_cubes (Jun 6, 2010)

it was, considering it was the first 5 recorded times lol


----------



## cincyaviation (Jun 6, 2010)

I_love_cubes said:


> it was, considering it was the first 5 recorded times lol



Did he break the clock record too then?


----------



## I_love_cubes (Jun 6, 2010)

probably


----------



## Feryll (Jun 6, 2010)

I_love_cubes said:


> Did you know?
> I should have won sq 1 but dnf'ed my avg?
> I got a 17 sq 1 single
> Ben Wichser likes clocks?
> ...



Oh yeah you almost passed out when you got that single. Lol. Then you kept dropping your cube, and chucked it across the room once practically.

Did you know?
Chester almost broke multibld WR?
The competition took too long?
A scrambler got lost in the middle of a 6x6 scramble and just scrambled the scrambled cube with the old scramble he'd messed up scrambling the cube with?
This was my first comp?
I did great in the 3x3 first round, pitiful in round 2?
I beat shaden in 3x3 bld by 3 seconds, and thus got the 3rd place prize?
Mike Hughey was the last person to qualify for the 3x3 2nd round?
I got to meet some really cool people?
Apparently I make people feel like crap when I tell them when I started cubing?
I never got rid of my gigaminx?
*I lost my FII (Anyone have it?)?*
David Campbell, whom I hadn't even spoken to, gave me his tote bag he won from winning the whole competition  ?


When I got back to the hotel, I filmed a bld execution underwater in the pool, because I couldn't see underwater properly. It wasn't speedbld or anything, and I was close to drowning


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 6, 2010)

FINE D:
DYK's:
-Injectable silicone :3
-I got 4 new 3x3's?
-None of them were black?
-RAWR RAWR?
-AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
-I expected Cincy to be a short little kid?
-Quite the opposite?
-I actually want to get good at bigcubes now?
-New comp PB's in 3x3, but only by .14 and .30?
-lolfinals
-There was this one thing someone said, and I said right then and there I would make it a d-y-k, but now I forget what it was?
-I didn't know my AV was amazing until I got the missing center and edge, and by then I traded it away?
-Enjoy it Preston (it's the best cube evar :3)
-I have my first round average on video?
-FAILURE
-Soiled it?
-Sonic food is pretty good for long car rides?
-I WILL get a good competition average one of these days?
-Too long, meh.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 6, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> -Nlcuber is shorter than i thought and calls me sinky?
> [...]
> -"Just a drop" of silicone does not apply to A3f's?



1. I'm shorter than you thought?
2. But rather just squirt an ungodly amount through one side of the cube and get it all over your shirt on the other side.


----------



## Anthony (Jun 6, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> -I expected Cincy to be a short little kid?


lol. Now that I think about it, that's what I would have expected too.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jun 6, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > -Nlcuber is shorter than i thought and calls me sinky?
> ...



i expect everyone that is sub 20 to be over 16, idk why


----------



## cincyaviation (Jun 6, 2010)

Anthony said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > -I expected Cincy to be a short little kid?
> ...



Thank you for that confidence boost.
Also, did we actually ever find out who feryll was?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 6, 2010)

I did, lol.


----------



## Feryll (Jun 6, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > nlCuber22 said:
> ...



Umm, me, Justin? Glasses, orange shirt, sarcasm and an unintentionally constant expressionless face (at least that's how I looked in the videos and my photo with chester)?
 
I was the only one besides Mike to not DNF the FMC


----------



## JBCM627 (Jun 6, 2010)

Scrambles are available online:
http://koii.cubingusa.com/ohio2010/assets/ohio2010_data/scrambles.zip


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (Jun 6, 2010)

Can you guys post links to your videos if your going to upload them. And thanks for a great comp. Jim


----------



## blah (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm now 4th worst in the world in master magic and 12th worst in clock. Awesome 

Oh, and did you know... Zorro?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 6, 2010)

I guess I should let people know that the results are now posted on the WCA.


----------



## Slash (Jun 6, 2010)

blah said:


> I'm now 4th worst in the world in master magic and 12th worst in clock. Awesome
> 
> Oh, and did you know... Zorro?



And you're third in the world in multi.
What happened by the way? Tell me that it wasn't an M2 move and two unmemorized twisted corners off...


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jun 6, 2010)

blah said:


> Oh, and did you know... Zorro?




Best night.


----------



## blah (Jun 6, 2010)

For anyone crazy enough, I've reconstructed the order of the cubes in my attempt:

1. F2 R2 B' R2 U2 B' L2 D2 F' U L B D' U' L' B F' L' F'
2. L D2 L' U2 L' B2 L2 U' B2 R2 D' F2 R' F' R U' L' U'
3. R2 U' F2 D' L2 U2 B2 L2 F' U' L2 U2 L' D2 R' F U2 B2 F2 D'
4. F2 L2 D U' L2 D' B U F2 D B L F' R2 U L2 B L2 D'
5. L R2 U2 F2 L' F2 L' F2 D' B' L R' F D R2 D F D2 U

6. F2 U L2 R2 D' R D2 U2 B L2 D2 L' R U' B R2 D B2
7. F U2 R2 D2 R2 F D' U' B D2 L F' L2 U2 F D B2 U
8. L2 D U2 L2 U' L' B L D L2 U' B2 R2 U2 B' L2 U'
9. R2 F2 U2 L' F2 R2 U' B2 R D L' U' R2 F U B U2 L' U
10. B2 U2 R F2 D2 L' R' U' B2 L F' R' F2 R' F2 D' U' B

11. U2 R B2 L2 U2 B2 R' D' R' D2 F D B' F' U' B D2 R B
12. D' B2 D F2 D' U R B F' L U' F L B2 L2 U L2 R D2
13. F2 L2 D U2 R2 D B2 L2 F R' F' R2 B2 D2 L D' U L2 B
14. U B2 D2 F2 D2 L' F' R D B F2 R F' D F2 D B2 L' U2
15. D B2 R2 B2 L2 U' F2 R' D L U' R' B L B2 U B2 D2 R'

16. D2 B2 D2 R' B2 R' B F' L' R' U' B2 L R2 D2 F2 R' F U'
17. L2 U B2 R2 U' R2 D F D2 B L' R B' U L U R U2 L

Mike Hughey had scrambles 3, 4, 5, 6, 9, 10, 11, 14, 15, and 16 in some other random order.

This was my entire solution:


Spoiler



1. Memorize cubes 1 through 6, strong refresh.
2. Memorize cubes 7 through 11, strong refresh.
3. Memorize cubes 12 through 16, weak refresh.
4. Solve last cube like normal BLD (M2+3OP).
5. Solve cubes 12 through 16, in that order.
6. Solve cubes 7 through 11, in that order.
7. Solve cubes 1 through 6, in that order.

A strong refresh goes something like this: Recall edges for cube 1 to ensure that I don't draw any blanks, go through edges on cube 1 to ensure memo was correct, do the same for corners, move on to cube 2, and so on. Since I'm going through every cube twice for cubes 1 through 11, I don't really go for security or accuracy of memo the first time, so I kinda scan through the cubes relatively quickly (about 1:15 per cube).

A weak refresh is just going through memo to make sure I don't draw any blanks, without going through the cubes again. So if I mismemorized a letter or overlooked a twisted corner, I won't be able to detect it with weak refresh. That's why I go through cubes 12 through 16 a little more slowly and carefully than the rest (about 1:45 per cube).

I found these scrambles really, really difficult. I didn't like them at all. A "nice" BLD solve has 10 or 11 letters for edges and 6 or 7 letters for corners. My memorization for this attempt averaged 12.1 for edges and 7.9 for corners (yeah, I counted).

I messed up cubes 5 and 16. Cube 5 was a recollection error, so I ended up with three twisted corners. Cube 16 was an execution mistake, so I ended up with a 4-cycle of edges and a 4-cycle of corners.

1. LUVJMB EDKPWHP / CFPI OUJ
2. VEKCNH AJAOWUP / MDAU GBPKP
3. TDIOUF NVBNKL / GOTJ CRFF
4. LPAUCV JGMGEFWT / HVPN LCFF
5. WMIVUA PKFCGH / NHPK VFCC

6. JPFBHW NKUDS / HBV + "shape" of 3 misoriented corners
7. EVIBRK GCPTMN / JGUDOR
8. GJNCAK WVUPU / RADKTOC
9. BKUCEJ MWHPKVS / LMREA + z Sune z'
10. VGAFNR IPLWK / CRFG NJH

11. CHAUTM VELI / ADSG UJMA
12. ONWRSK GCIFDAB / VODAIRAKK
13. GIVWKC EBNJUPU / AMIDVEPLS
14. WOLCUM EJBHCSV / UMJSGEE
15. WLUJGV MPADG / TARADLMHE

16. JODATF HMLUS / NDPTHBB
17. MWEORL BSCHC / 3OP corners

I didn't reconstruct these from the scrambles - I still remember all of it


----------



## Micael (Jun 6, 2010)

Very impressive Chester.


----------



## Blake4512 (Jun 6, 2010)

This comp was so much fun


----------



## cincyaviation (Jun 7, 2010)

Spoiler











































all my videos, i'm the on in the yellow


----------



## Feryll (Jun 7, 2010)

Please spoiler those 


Spoiler



This was me



I also caught Nicholas Sia's PB OH in comp. He seemed pretty fazt, and placed well in last year's comp


----------



## Kian (Jun 7, 2010)

blah said:


> I'm now... 12th worst in clock.



You're welcome.


----------



## AndyK (Jun 7, 2010)

blah said:


> For anyone crazy enough, I've reconstructed the order of the cubes in my attempt:
> 
> This was my entire solution:
> 
> ...



I think you are my hero.. How well do you do on tests where you just have to memorize a whole bunch of stupid stuff (ie like biology or medicine-related tests)? I could use your brain for a bit. I missed that comp because I'm studying for such a test..

That is incredible

My first unresearched question (sorry) is: Are you straight memorizing the letters, or do those letters just bring up the image of the location of the piece and the letters are just a "guide"? I think I do too much memorizing of letters.

Second unresearched question: you do M2+3OP for your first solve, what method do you use for the rest? I think I remember reading that you freestyle it.. any chance you would post the algs you use regularly? I could turn them into one of my PDFs.. (my blindfolded PDF is still in "draft" mode because it kinda sucks).


----------



## zster007 (Jun 7, 2010)

Some vids of me there. I should have some more vids up later not of me haha.



Spoiler



My 2x2 average





Both my 3x3 averages





My 4x4 average





My 5x5 average


----------



## Kian (Jun 7, 2010)

Mike Hughey- (Pulls old napkin out of pocket to jot down my number) I'm writing your number down on the napkin that has Chris Hardwick's number on it.
Kyle- You'd think you guys could remember each other's number.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jun 8, 2010)

zster007 said:


> Some vids of me there. I should have some more vids up later not of me haha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



on that first 3x3 solve i remember judging you and thinking you were pretty fast for 2 look PLL


----------



## iRiLLL (Jun 8, 2010)

blah said:


> For anyone crazy enough, I've reconstructed the order of the cubes in my attempt:
> 
> 1. F2 R2 B' R2 U2 B' L2 D2 F' U L B D' U' L' B F' L' F'
> 2. L D2 L' U2 L' B2 L2 U' B2 R2 D' F2 R' F' R U' L' U'
> ...



congratz for u

and now, after see the result. I must practice again

you're my motivator, I'm very happy  
after JO2010. I never tried to do MBLD


----------



## Kian (Jun 8, 2010)

After the comp I solved a cube on the Iron Dragon at Cedar Point. It was very scary/fun. I recommend trying it on a local roller coaster.


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (Jun 8, 2010)

Kian said:


> After the comp I solved a cube on the Iron Dragon at Cedar Point. It was very scary/fun. I recommend trying it on a local roller coaster.



If I had gone, I planned on doing the same, or Possibly raptor or magnum, raptors smooth, but magnum has some parts where your sort of high and have a few seconds to execute some moves. And good job haha, UWR!


----------



## zster007 (Jun 8, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> zster007 said:
> 
> 
> > Some vids of me there. I should have some more vids up later not of me haha.
> ...



thanks, i guess i really should get around to learning full PLL


----------



## Ballbasket51515 (Jun 8, 2010)

i screwed up magic there


----------



## Kian (Jun 8, 2010)

Boxcarcrzy12 said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > After the comp I solved a cube on the Iron Dragon at Cedar Point. It was very scary/fun. I recommend trying it on a local roller coaster.
> ...



Thanks, though I'm sure someone has done it faster. It took me like 30 seconds. I used a crappy cube I wasn't afraid to drop or lose and made sure I didn't solve during the way up. I inspected on the lift, started solving on the first drop. It was very unnerving and I wanted to try a OH solve but I really am not confident in my ability to hold on at that speed without a second hand.


----------



## blah (Jun 8, 2010)

AndyK said:


> My first unresearched question (sorry) is: Are you straight memorizing the letters, or do those letters just bring up the image of the location of the piece and the letters are just a "guide"? I think I do too much memorizing of letters.
> 
> Second unresearched question: you do M2+3OP for your first solve, what method do you use for the rest? I think I remember reading that you freestyle it.. any chance you would post the algs you use regularly? I could turn them into one of my PDFs.. (my blindfolded PDF is still in "draft" mode because it kinda sucks).


Edges: Letters -> alg.
Corners: Letters -> position -> alg.

M2 edges and freestyle corners for the rest. I know all algs that cycle any 3 oriented corners - there are only three cases. The only commutators I use are RUD ones. That's all I know for freestyle, so it's really crappy.



iRiLLL said:


> congratz for u
> 
> and now, after see the result. I must practice again
> 
> ...


I don't really practice multiBLD  These are my last 7 attempts:

January 29: 12/15 in more than 1 hour
June 1: 7/10 in 31 minutes
June 1: 8/10 in 28 minutes
June 2: 13/15 in 50 minutes
June 2: 10/15 in 48 minutes
June 4: 16/16 in 53 minutes
June 5: 15/17 in 58 minutes


----------



## Blake4512 (Jun 8, 2010)

Somehow a hammer ended up in my laptop bag with all of my cubes in it. And it wasn't in there when i got to the comp


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (Jun 8, 2010)

If i\theres a thing in the back that unscrews it's seths(i think is his name) He is Cinciaviation on here.



Blake4512 said:


> Somehow a hammer ended up in my laptop bag with all of my cubes in it. And it wasn't in there when i got to the comp


----------



## Blake4512 (Jun 8, 2010)

Boxcarcrzy12 said:


> If i\theres a thing in the back that unscrews it's seths(i think is his name) He is Cinciaviation on here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It unscrews and the other part is a flathead screwdriver


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (Jun 9, 2010)

Blake4512 said:


> Boxcarcrzy12 said:
> 
> 
> > If i\theres a thing in the back that unscrews it's seths(i think is his name) He is Cinciaviation on here.
> ...



Than its cinciaviations.


----------



## Chuck (Jun 9, 2010)

blah said:


> These are my last 7 attempts:
> 
> January 29: 12/15 in more than 1 hour
> June 1: 7/10 in 31 minutes
> ...



Amazing sub WR.

Congrats for your official 15/17, Chester!
Now I'm just the 4th 

Congrats for Mike Hughey too for his amazing fast 10/10!


----------



## cincyaviation (Jun 10, 2010)

Blake4512 said:


> Boxcarcrzy12 said:
> 
> 
> > If i\theres a thing in the back that unscrews it's seths(i think is his name) He is Cinciaviation on here.
> ...



Yeah, thats mine, are you going to lexington? Because i could wait till then to get it back.


----------

